# Do either Braxton Hicks or Contractions make you feel breathless?



## Kacie

I don't mean that the pain takes your breath away but that they almost compress your lungs so you feel a bit tight chested and out of breath?

The contractions (or possibly BHs) that I am getting at the moment start with a tightening on my chest like my lungs are being pushed or compressed and then the top of my bump goes hard then feels a bit like tummy cramps and I get a pressure in my bum.

They are about every 10-20 minutes or so and easy enough to ignore so I don't think they will lead to anything just yet.

But I am a bit worried as I am asthmatic so, if I feel a shortness of breath through these little contractions, then I think I am gonna feel so much worse through the real thing?

Has anyone else experienced something like this?

xx


----------



## nada87

my bh's are like that. i get them alot too (last night i had them every 15 min for a few hrs) i've been having them like that for weeks usually when i've done to much. try to take it easy it helps me when i have them.


----------



## ladypotter

That is usually how I tell they are starting...I can't really catch my breath, and then I notice my bump going all hard and lopsided. I have to sit up and try to take some deep breaths until it goes away.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I had a couple real contractions today and that happened. It felt like someone dropped a 50lbs bowling ball on my pelvis and it was a lot of pressure. My bump went hard and it felt really hard for me to breathe, like I wasn't getting enough oxygen. but then I knew it was going down because I could breathe easier again.

I'd mention it to your MW if it's something you're worried about with being asthmatic. I have heart palps and orthostatic hypotension which causes me to have shortness of breath so they just have to keep a good eye on me during labor.


----------



## kate.m.

ladypotter said:


> That is usually how I tell they are starting...I can't really catch my breath, and then I notice my bump going all hard and lopsided. I have to sit up and try to take some deep breaths until it goes away.

Mine are exactly the same as this!


----------



## PurpleHaze

That sounds like how my BH start too. Last night they were coming every 5 minutes for a while, but then they eased off. Do you think they're doing anything useful?


----------



## Kacie

PurpleHaze said:


> That sounds like how my BH start too. Last night they were coming every 5 minutes for a while, but then they eased off. Do you think they're doing anything useful?

Thanks girls

I think they must be doing somthing as I started getting them on Tuesday and went for my sweep on friday to be told I was 1-2cm dilated so I think this is what they've been doing :happydance:

Here's hoping the one's I'm getting now are doing even more!

xx


----------



## Caezzybe

I had my first BH last week (I'm 29 weeks as of yesterday) and it felt like a tightening across the top of my bump and downwards. I didn't feel out of breath though, more like I'd just done 100 sit ups and my muscles were tight because of it! ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

Im asthmatic too, when i've had braxton hicks I do get breathless! Nothing too severe but I have to change my position to try and 'open' my lungs up a bit! 
xx


----------



## luv2jig

That's EXACTLY what mine feel like. The first clue is that I feel like I can't take a deep breath then bump hardens. It's much easier to deal with if I'm sitting up. Sometimes I get them every 5-10 minutes for an hour and then won't have another one for an hour or two.


----------

